# Only R-9 Attic Insulation in Tennessee!!!???



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do they even have soffit vents?
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table


----------



## NTL1991 (May 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Do they even have soffit vents?
> http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table


Yes, there are soffit vents and gable end vents.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me, I would go with as much insulation as I could as it does get hot as blue blaze here and sometimes in the winter it gets down fairly low. It will pay for itself over a short time just from keeping the heat out.


----------



## NTL1991 (May 12, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me, I would go with as much insulation as I could as it does get hot as blue blaze here and sometimes in the winter it gets down fairly low. It will pay for itself over a short time just from keeping the heat out.


Sounds great. The only problem is that I only have this coming week to do it. I think it might be best to do it during the early morning, and after letting the attic fan run during the night...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If not too late, air-seal first! http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-local/...e.storefront/4d17fa04053d6e9327170a32100a05c7

http://www.homeenergy.org/show/article/nav/troubleshooting/page/2/id/1360

Gary


----------



## ryanxo (Jun 7, 2011)

NTL1991 said:


> Sounds great. The only problem is that I only have this coming week to do it. I think it might be best to do it during the early morning, and after letting the attic fan run during the night...


 
How did it go?

My house has about the same amount of insulation as you in some locations and slightly more in others.


----------

